

Structured Analytic Techniques for Improving Intelligence Analysis [pdf] - Pamar
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/books-and-monographs/Tradecraft%20Primer-apr09.pdf

======
recondite
FYI, a more comprehensive treatment of these can be found in Heuer's book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Structured-Analytic-Techniques-
Intelli...](http://www.amazon.com/Structured-Analytic-Techniques-Intelligence-
Analysis/dp/1608710181/)

I'm curious, why post this to Hacker News?

~~~
Pamar
I work as a business/technical analyst. I find some of the suggestions in
documents like this applicable to other types of analysis, so I just wanted to
share.

Considering it was one of my most upvoted submissions, I believe people
appreciated it.

~~~
recondite
The reason why I ask is because I was surprised to see tradecraft/methods
posted here. I've personally sat through many iterations of this training, and
have also taught this course a few times to beginner analysts as well. If
you're interested in learning more I can point you to more (unclassified)
resources that might help your analysis.

~~~
Pamar
Sorry, I missed your reply. Yeah, if you can get in touch I'd be happy to find
more unclassified stuff on the topic.

You can reach me through the website mentioned in my profile (www.pa-mar.net -
there is a "mailto" link at the bottom of every page).

Thanks!!!

